# Bellator 96 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 96 takes place in 5 days June 19th at 6:00 PM Eastern. If anyone would like to compete against other forum members picking the winners for this card... just send me a pm with your choices for the 13 fights before the event starts (all you have to pick are the winners). If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 5,000,000 credits, and if you get 13 out of 13 it will be doubled. AlphaDawg was the last to win the contest in April watch out if he plays again.



> Muhammed Lawal vs. Seth Petruzelli
> Jacob Noe vs. Renato Sobral
> Vitaly Minakov vs. Ron Sparks
> Blas Avena vs. War Machine
> ...











Picks sent by:

AlphaDawg
Bknmax
Cowgirl
kantowrestler
GDPofDRB


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm in.

And changing my pick to Ryan Martinez over Richard Hale.

http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...rtinez-meets-rich-hale-in-heavyweight-tourney


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

sure why not,hope Babalu gets a W hate seeing that guy get koed.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That's what he gets for holding onto a choke longer then the match.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Made my picks in a rush and now I'm paying for it. Gotta hope you guys are sucking as much as I am.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Martinez vs Minakov will be nice. Both did it easy tonight.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I counted up the votes from the first 8 fights during the long ass break, GDP and kanto are at the top right now but still 5 to go anything could happen.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And here we GO!


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

wow. Clean and powerful one punch walk off.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 96 pick results for...

kantowrestler


> Muhammed Lawal :thumbsup:
> Renato Sobral :thumbsdown:
> Vitaly Minakov :thumbsup:
> War Machine :thumbsup:
> ...


GDPofDRB


> Muhammed Lawal :thumbsup:
> Jacob Noe :thumbsup:
> Vitaly Minakov :thumbsup:
> War Machine :thumbsup:
> ...


Cowgirl


> Lawal :thumbsup:
> Sobral :thumbsdown:
> Sparks :thumbsdown:
> Avena :thumbsdown:
> ...


Bknmax


> Muhammed Lawal :thumbsup:
> Renato Sobral :thumbsdown:
> Vitaly Minakov :thumbsup:
> War Machine :thumbsup:
> ...


AlphaDawg


> Muhammed Lawal :thumbsup:
> Renato Sobral :thumbsdown:
> Ron Sparks :thumbsdown:
> War Machine :thumbsup:
> ...


Here were the fight results...



> MAIN CARD RESULTS
> 
> Muhammed Lawal def. Seth Petruzelli via knockout (punch) - Round 1, 1:35 - light-heavyweight tournament opening round
> Jacob Noe def. Renato Sobral via TKO (punches) - Round 3, 3:32 - light-heavyweight tournament opening round
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing on the season premiere hope you liked the show like I did best Wednesday night MMA around that I know about. And enough rambling, the winner tonight is GDPofDRB with an outstanding 11 of 13... enjoy your 5,000,000 credits.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

... I used to be better at this, I swear


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

hooray for beer!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

It has to do with beer stuff


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That tells me nothing.


----------

